# New photos on website



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

We have added some new photos to our website. Over the next few weeks we will be revsiing out site to highlight the breeds that we expect to be showing this season.

www.martinlofts.com


Thanks

Link


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

You have some rare and beautiful birds! Enjoyed looking!


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Great web site. I would really like to have a few of those baldhead rollers that you have. Thanks again for sharing. Shawn


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Newday: you really have some beautiful pigeons in that loft and Shawn arnold I can't seem to get your link up (maybe my computer skills) but I would sure like to see a bald headed pigeon. c.hert


----------



## Johanes (May 25, 2010)

Great web.

Rare breeds that you have.


----------

